
Ask HN: Devs, how many are using the main skills you were hired for after 1 yr? - auslegung
It’s almost a joke in the industry that the job description said “MERN stack” but you ended up on their python project 1 month after starting lol. I was hired for Angular but ended up with Elm&#x2F;Haskell.<p>So my question is, how many of you were still working with the same technologies they hired you for, 1 year later?
======
drakonka
I was hired >6 years ago to work on CI as a build engineer and such and am now
a tools engineer. Even though I do not work on our CI systems personally
myself and moved out of that role after the first two years, I still use much
of what I learned daily and have more insight into how the build process works
than a lot of people. I'd say that foundation has definitely helped in my
further work endeavors.

------
yellow_lead
My company hired me to build APIs in Spring / Java and write various Java
code. I don't write new APIs all that often, but I do work on the backend a
lot in Java/Spring. I think this type of question is correlated with company
size. Most large companies probably don't know what they'll want or where
exactly you'll be working, while smaller ones need to be more careful about
each hire.

------
potta_coffee
I was hired to write an app but now I'm basically doing "devops" type stuff -
and half-ass managing. Workplace is decent but spending all day looking at
Docker and AWS wasn't what I signed up for. After a number of jobs, I'm
questioning my career trajectory, but I'm 35 and I still need to make money.

------
quickthrower2
As a .net developer I’ve always ended up doing as per JD 1 year later. I think
the .Net shops are more reluctant to try other stacks as compared with other
platforms.

> hired for Angular but ended up with Elm/Haskell.

Lucky you! Haskellers generally would love a job doing Haskell, but there
aren’t that many jobs

~~~
auslegung
It's true, I was truly lucky :)

------
qualsiasi
When I was hired they put me to work on XLST. It was 2014! So I'm really happy
I'm not doing that anymore.

